# A French woman with her baguette and six bottles of wine, Paris, France, 1945.



## Paco Dennis (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Jul 28, 2021)

Looks like she is all set for awhile!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 28, 2021)

Cool Pic!


----------



## Della (Aug 1, 2021)

She looks so interesting.  I would like to sit down with her and eat chunks of that baguette while she drinks the wine and tells me how she got that apron quite so dirty.


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

The size of that Baguette is enormous.


----------



## Devi (Aug 1, 2021)

Maybe she works for or has a restaurant.


----------



## Linda (Aug 1, 2021)

Its her husband's birthday and she's going home to make him a big submarine sandwich served with his favorite wine.


----------

